# Moving to Manila



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All,

My wife and I are moving to Manila in October and have some questions:

We want to live close to my wife's place of work, which is right near the United Nations area. We also don't really want to own a car to start with so would be relying on public transport. Do you have any good recommendations on places to live? We want a reasonably good standard of living but don't want to be paying more than USD 3,000 per month. I have heard that it is not common for places to come with furnishings unless we pay quite a bit more, is this true?

How good is the train system - i.e. safe, fast? I noticed there is a line running along Osemena Avenue - is this efficient? If we got a place within walking distance of the train line, could she count on it for commuting?

I would be looking for a job and interested in commuting by bicycle (I've been doing this happily in Viet Nam where traffic is also slightly looney but feel like it would be much worse in Manila) but I'm worried about two things - rain/floods in the wet season, and safety (crazy motorists and going through dodgy areas of the city to get to places). Would you have any thoughts on whether this is possible? Is it doable with simple precautions like staying on the very edge of the road?

What's the cost for things like simple vegetables, fruits? 

Thanks very much for the help!


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks very much for the reply and advice CaptainLarsen.

Just to clarify - that amount for rent would be the absolute ceiling that we could afford and would leave us with no breathing space at all, and doesn't factor in purchasing and running a car etc. Being more realistic, and considering if we had to get a car, I'm sure we would be reducing the rent budget to more like USD 2,000. Would that amount provide us with a good quality place?

What areas would you recommend to live if she works near the UN?

I'm a water engineer by trade - so I won't be doing business, and can obtain a work permit through my wife.

I's still really appreciate some advice on the cost of food. Also, it'd be great if you could please expand on why you wouldn't ride a bicycle in Manila, just to get an idea of the issues.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The following website is a general breakdown of what it costs to live in the Makati City area. This might compare with a few other areas within Manila that has higher end living conditions and costs thereto:

Cost of Living in Makati, Philippines. Prices in Makati. Updated Jul 2014


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks JimnNila143, looks like it's a lot more affordable on average than I thought.

archsupremo, that's some great advice - I'll take a look at those places. Do most people go through websites or contact agents? I have heard that websites have quite inflated prices. Also, is there much haggle room to lower the advertised rental price?

lastyle7, I appreciate your reply. When you say the areas we are talking about are dodgy, etc - which areas in particular do you mean and where would you recommend instead? My wife has visited before. We have heard plenty about Manila, but for various reasons are happy to make the move.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is your wife a Filipina?


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

No she's not Filipina.

Does anyone else know the answer to this question below:

Do most people go through websites or contact agents? I have heard that websites have quite inflated prices. Also, is there much haggle room to lower the advertised rental price?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Would think a company with workers in foreign countries would provide assistance in these areas? When I worked in Japan and Korea the office there helped me with all this stuff.


----------



## Bandos2000 (May 20, 2014)

Hi SRT, i would get an agent if your employer is not helping, many around. not much room to haggle, and a lot are trying this 12 months in advance ****, my company walks away from owners like that, standard should be 2 months advance, 2 months deposit.


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks a lot for those good points.

We are waiting for more details on the relocation assistance and will take your advice and ask about help in finding housing too.

If not, I'll definitely go through an agent as per your recommendation. I've seen a lot of those 6 months or 12 months in advance requests, good to know we don't have to do it!

Do you guys or anyone else have any comments regarding commuting by bicycle? I understand that most wouldn't do it, but it'd be great to know why exactly!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

From stories I've heard, having the bike stolen comes pretty close to the top of the list.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Might be easy on the clean streets of Makati but anywhere else the road hazards simply walking are bad enough, broken pavement, open sewer lines, the list is endless. 

Sure there's some Youtube videos on Manila traffic, maybe even on bike riding.


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Both good points guys, thanks for that.

I'll try to find the YouTube videos.

Does basically everyone you know buy and use a car? What about scooters?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SRT100 said:


> Both good points guys, thanks for that.
> 
> I'll try to find the YouTube videos.
> 
> Does basically everyone you know buy and use a car? What about scooters?


SRT100, I'm showing that you are not in the Philippines at present. As such, when looking for housing, be sure to look only and don't make an advance payment or deposit--no matter what any company or individual tells or encourages you to do. There is enough corruption here to make doing so more risky than the card tables of a Las Vegas casino. You will have pretty good luck finding the "right" place after you arrive here.

Even there in your home country, buying a used car is usually buying someone else's headache. Same would hold true here. There are good vehicle auctions over in Subic Bay though and many people get a car, bus, or truck there.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

SRT, 
My companies would give me so long in a hotel to sort these things out, hopefully you have that benefit.


----------



## SRT100 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice JetLag, I'll check out Subic Bay once I'm there. Ad=nd you're correct - we're not coming to Manila until October. Don't worry, I won't be committing to anything until I arrive!


----------

